# mail fedex food



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

lane:i would like my son to send me a hickory farm box of sausage and cheese. i can not find anything that the items of food are restricted anyone help please


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's a link that'll get you in the right direction.

Bringing Food, Plants and Animals into Mexico


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like, from the website, Hickory Farms will be on someone's Christmas table! Ho-Ho-Ho. (packaged food in original packaging is OK)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

......unless the customs agents are hungry!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't get Hickory Farms stuff at Costco?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

MJB5293 said:


> lane:i would like my son to send me a hickory farm box of sausage and cheese. i can not find anything that the items of food are restricted anyone help please


I'll try again. Have him call 1-800-GOFEDEX and ask for the international desk. I misread your post the first time and thought you were trying to figure out how to send something from Mexico.


----------

